# pkgng



## Ofloo (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, I looked in the manual but couldn't find something that is exactly like my problem, so, 

I have installed mysql56-mysql, I installed mysqltcl, now I want to install something like for example git with `pkg install`. I could do the same with mysqltcl and mysql56-client however mysqltcl depends on mysql55-client, rather then mysql56-client, here comes my problem, if I now try to upgrade something through pkg it gives an dependency error, because of the mysql56-client.

Anyone any idea how to change/fix this.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2014)

Package dependencies are set in stone. Either live with them or build from ports.


----------

